# how far apart are IUI's?



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there , just wondered if you could let me know if IUI are done one after another or if they prefer you to have a month/ bleed in between to get the body back to normal. I maybe starting IUI soon and am 36 so want to get the ball rolling(if you know what I mean)?
X


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya

I've just had two, one after another no gap in between.  

Good luck


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

i did my first 2 straight after each other and then gave myself a month off has it was xmas and i needed to get my body back to some normality has i was on clomid 
some clinics may ask u to take month off mine didnt i think its really up to u and ur partner


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Charlie , thats great thanks for that!
X


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

HI Donna-Marie, cheers for that!
X


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

We had 3 natural cycles in a row and then had a month break and about to start another 3x medicated iuis - lots of luck you wont need lots though!! xx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya i got told that i would have a month of inbetween because if i get a neg test i would have my period then start the following month.

Good Luck xxx


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

gembow said:


> We had 3 natural cycles in a row and then had a month break and about to start another 3x medicated iuis - lots of luck you wont need lots though!! xx


Hope not and good luck to u 2!
X


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

emy30 said:


> Hiya i got told that i would have a month of inbetween because if i get a neg test i would have my period then start the following month.
> 
> Good Luck xxx


Hi Emy, yeah that makes sense! Good luck!
X


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi I did my medicated (injectibles) iuis back to back, just the af after the bfn then got cracking on the next one (I am so impatient and wanted to get on with it), I think all clinics/consul are different, it depends on if you feel you need a break

Good luck

xx


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

strawbs said:


> Hi I did my medicated (injectibles) iuis back to back, just the af after the bfn then got cracking on the next one (I am so impatient and wanted to get on with it), I think all clinics/consul are different, it depends on if you feel you need a break
> 
> Good luck
> 
> xx


Hi Strawbs , yes I suppose it does depend on yourself. Congratulations on the birth of your baby!
X


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya, im on my third iui now and currently on the two week wait again, to find out if it works!!!  

We had our first iui in November 08, was stimulated with 150 units gonal f alternate days (only had three injections as follicles developed quite quick) and then had trigger injection of ovitrelle to bring on ovulation (although i do tend to ovulate on my own before treatment) and went for insemination on day 11 with jus 1 follicle big enough.  This treatment failed, we phoned clinic and as it was christmas, we had to take a break and ring them on day 1 of next period.  My next period turned up 10 days late, so did loadsa pregnancy tests (as you do!!) but as soon as period turned up we started next treatment.  

Next iui was same medication as before but had 4 injections of gonal f this time and again had trigger injection and off for insemination on day 11 again.  Treatment failed.  This time my period turned up on day 25 so earlier than usual.  We started third iui straight away, again with same doses of medication.  However on first scan on day 6 so check i was responding well to gonal f we had a large follicle present of 16 mm, they said they would have to abandon if it didnt disappear by next scan as this was a follicle still present from last cycle and could turn into a cyst and they said i should of had a clear month inbetween cycles to clear my body of drugs.  Anyway on next scan follicle had disappeared which was good but they said they were still not happy as i wasnt growing how they would expect and again warned me that it could still be abandoned at any time.  We carried on and had five injections, and then finally they agreed to let us go for insemination.  This time we had four follicles on the right side and none on left (previous cycles we had 1 follicle on left side and none on right) so being a bit more positive this time as its different.  We had iui and well now we are waiting.  Hope this helps you, think ive gone on a bit, sorry, but reading other stories it seems that it depends on clinic whether they give you a break or not.  Good luck xxx  ps we are unexplained infertility xx


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

jess4zak said:


> Hiya, im on my third iui now and currently on the two week wait again, to find out if it works!!!
> 
> We had our first iui in November 08, was stimulated with 150 units gonal f alternate days (only had three injections as follicles developed quite quick) and then had trigger injection of ovitrelle to bring on ovulation (although i do tend to ovulate on my own before treatment) and went for insemination on day 11 with jus 1 follicle big enough. This treatment failed, we phoned clinic and as it was christmas, we had to take a break and ring them on day 1 of next period. My next period turned up 10 days late, so did loadsa pregnancy tests (as you do!!) but as soon as period turned up we started next treatment.
> 
> Next iui was same medication as before but had 4 injections of gonal f this time and again had trigger injection and off for insemination on day 11 again. Treatment failed. This time my period turned up on day 25 so earlier than usual. We started third iui straight away, again with same doses of medication. However on first scan on day 6 so check i was responding well to gonal f we had a large follicle present of 16 mm, they said they would have to abandon if it didnt disappear by next scan as this was a follicle still present from last cycle and could turn into a cyst and they said i should of had a clear month inbetween cycles to clear my body of drugs. Anyway on next scan follicle had disappeared which was good but they said they were still not happy as i wasnt growing how they would expect and again warned me that it could still be abandoned at any time. We carried on and had five injections, and then finally they agreed to let us go for insemination. This time we had four follicles on the right side and none on left (previous cycles we had 1 follicle on left side and none on right) so being a bit more positive this time as its different. We had iui and well now we are waiting. Hope this helps you, think ive gone on a bit, sorry, but reading other stories it seems that it depends on clinic whether they give you a break or not. Good luck xxx ps we are unexplained infertility xx


Hi Jess ,

thanks for your post!

Well, I have been to see the consultant today and he has said that IUI would be best. Hewrote me out a prescription and has booked me on a training day (for injecting) this monday. So we will start either in April or May, so getting quite excited about it really


----------

